# 2004 GTO Seat - Side Support



## BillPurpleGTO (May 19, 2011)

My '04's seat doesn't keep me in position well on fast left turns (I'm comparing to my Subaru, whose seat holds me in place very well). Short of replacing it with an aftermarket seat, is there any way to improve side support? Maybe adding more stuffing to the side bolsters? What do the people who road race these cars do? Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## IlliniGTO (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone who road races these cars generally does swap out the seats with aftermarket ones, in addition to a bunch of other things to help reduce weight in addition to helping the side support out. I haven't seen any threads about modifying the stock seats, but I would think it would be pretty straightforward if you found some good high density foam and have some patience experimenting with it. I like the seats too much the way they are to risk tearing into them too much!


----------

